# Ersatzspitzen für Feederruten??



## Drillmaschine (25. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

in dieser Saison sind leider 2 rote Spitzen meiner Feederuten "Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder" draufgegangen :c .

Hat jemand nen Tipp, wo man Ersatz bestellen kann??  Wäre mir schon wichtig, dass ich die originalen roten wieder bekomme.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## bernd noack (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ersatzspitzen für Feederruten??*










 habe mir dieses jahr in indonesien fuer 2.-euro !!! eine SAENGER teleskoprute gekauft-bei erstmaligen gebrauch spitzenbruch-das blankmaterial der spitze aehnelte biskuitkuchen-eine ersatzteillieferung hier oder in deutschland wird wohl nicht moeglich sein da diese ruten mit dem handelslogo SAENGER offentsichtlich in china oder einem anderen land in suedostasien gefertigt werden-eine empfehlung wegen einer eventuellen neuen feeder-rute moechte ich nicht abgeben-darueber steht bestimmt etwas im board ueber die suche-einen hinweis jedoch-ich hatte vor etwa 14 jahren in deutschland eine cormoran feeder-rute mit verschiedenen wechselspitzen auch fuer quivertip und schwingspitzen -besonders mit den einschraubbaren schwingspitzen war ein sensibles und erfolgreiches angeln moeglich-eine universalrute lehnen zwar viele ab-ich hatte aber viel freude damit und vielleicht gibt es etwas aenliches heute auch preisguenstig zu kaufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#h


----------



## totentanz (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ersatzspitzen für Feederruten??*

Haste schon mal bei nem Angelladen nachgefragt? Wo ich immer hingehe hat der ca 100 Stück sauc´ber verpackt in einer Kiste auf Lager. Habe mir gleich zu Anfang eine ganz weiche dazugekauft. Die kosten zwischen 10 und 15 Euronen. 
Ich würd einfach mal nachfragen!


----------



## Drillmaschine (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ersatzspitzen für Feederruten??*

Hi,

Universalspitzen hat mein Händler auch. Wollt natürlich lieber die Originalen.
Zum Glück wird die Rute mit 3 verschiedenen Spitzen geliefert. Die übrigen sind bloß härter. 
Die roten sind bei Gewaltwürfen mit weggeflogen |evil: . Musste richtig weit raus.

Für Sänger bekommt man wohl nicht so leicht Ersatzteile.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------

